# Farm Bureau



## erjoalgo

¿Cómo se traduce Farm Bureau? Por ejemplo American Farm Bureau Federation


----------



## cxadio

I see many examples (online) of "Federación Americana de Granjeros".


----------



## erjoalgo

how about just Farm Bureau?


----------



## cxadio

It's of course up to you – there are several possibilities. I think it just depends on your audience and if they will understand the term.  They might need the English name to contact the organization easily.


----------



## erjoalgo

I do plan to provide the English name of the organization.



> there are several possibilities



for example?


----------



## cxadio

Is the text about the American Farm Bureau Federation or a smaller "farm bureau" – or one from a specific state? Just some possibilities for the translation (depending on the context):

Federación de Cámaras Agrícolas
Federación de la Dirección de Granjas
Federación de Departamentos Agrícolas


----------



## erjoalgo

New York Farm Bureau


----------



## cxadio

Dirección de Granjas de New York?


----------



## Bevj

Erjoalgo, sería mucho más fácil ayudarte si nos aportaras toda la información que tienes, y si explicaras el contexto, la situación general y cómo quieres usar la frase.

 (Y bienvenido al foro)


----------



## erjoalgo

Gracias por la bienvendia.

Me quedo con la sugerencia de *cxadio*


----------



## CaballoDeBahamas

Intendencia de Granjas Federadas, puede ser?


----------

